# One more month



## Paceyjg (May 12, 2011)

Just one more month until Angel Exterminatus is released in MM paper back! Can finally rejoin the HH after only 9 months :yahoo:


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Don't bother, save your money, and don't put any more money into McNeil's hands until he starts coming out with A Thousand Sons quality work again.


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

I beg to differ. I found Angel Exterminatus a good read. Really fleshes out Peturabo. He is a very conflicted being.


----------



## Worldkiller (Jun 16, 2010)

It also showed something I really wanted to see: destroyed legions from the Dropsite Massacre striking back at the traitors guerrilla warfare style.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Vaz said:


> Don't bother, save your money, and don't put any more money into McNeil's hands until he starts coming out with A Thousand Sons quality work again.


The above all the way.


----------



## piemelke (Oct 13, 2010)

Worldkiller said:


> It also showed something I really wanted to see: destroyed legions from the Dropsite Massacre striking back at the traitors guerrilla warfare style.


I tend to agree, this was for me nice to read, i just finished betrayer and read AE after that, in betrayer the UM were kinda punching bags, the loyalists in AE were more interesting, it is not the best book in the series (betrayer was significantly better) but also not the worst after having read fear to tread, deliverance lost... the description of Perturabo and a specific raven guard make the 10 € worth spending


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

piemelke said:


> I tend to agree, this was for me nice to read, i just finished betrayer and read AE after that, in betrayer the UM were kinda punching bags, the loyalists in AE were more interesting, it is not the best book in the series (betrayer was significantly better) but also not the worst after having read fear to tread, deliverance lost... the description of Perturabo and a specific raven guard make the 10 € worth spending


Yes, not a top tier book. But also not trash as some here is trying to paint it as.


----------



## aerogems (May 16, 2013)

Brother Lucian said:


> I beg to differ. I found Angel Exterminatus a good read. Really fleshes out Peturabo. He is a very conflicted being.


This was my overall take too. It wasn't a work of great fiction or anything, but it does give some much needed attention to a traitor primarch and goes a bit into why he chose to turn traitor. Unlike most of the others, he didn't do it because he had been corrupted by Chaos or any sort of high ideals. He wasn't even just someone who enjoyed killing like Angron. So it may not be worthy of any literary awards or anything, but it does justice to painting a somewhat sympathetic narrative for the Iron Warriors.


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

Brother Lucian said:


> Yes, not a top tier book. But also not trash as some here is trying to paint it as.


I agree.

After the _The Reflection Crack'd_ which I abhorred, I enjoyed the development of Fulgrim's cronies and life breathed into Perty and his Legion in _Angel Exterminatus_. Y'know, in my own bubble of what's-canon-and-what's-not, TRC doesn't exist, or existed as some trick or game elicited from Fulgrim's daemon. The undertones of Fulgrim regaining control of his body before his coercion of Perty and ultimate apotheosis is that daemons are corny and a daemonically-possessed Fulgrim couldn't function in AE's storyline. Which I don't agree with.

Yes, McNeill's prose is delivered on the end of William Wallace's claymore,
yes, there were more continuity nods to _Storm of Iron_ than I'm comfortable with,
and yes, some of the fluff ramifications were not my cup of tea, such as the Heart of Iron,

but I still loved the exposition Perty received and I still believe McNeill can write Iron Warriors well. I've seen hardcore Iron Warriors fans (well, okay, one) dislike the portrayal but then again I saw hardcore Space Wolves fans dislike _Prospero Burns_ which I would put in my top five.

_Betrayer_ was good people, but I could pick my fair share of nits from it if I wanted. But why inflate minor problems to the stage where I'm effectively shitting on a book?


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

bobss said:


> _Betrayer_ was good people, but I could pick my fair share of nits from it if I wanted. But why inflate minor problems to the stage where I'm effectively shitting on a book?


Very good attitude. Wish more people had it.

I really enjoyed _Angel Exterminatus_ and suggest the same thing I do with every book that gets a divided reception. Try it for yourself and find out where you stand. Just because I liked it doesn't mean you will, or because Vaz hated it that you will as well.


LotN


----------



## theurge33 (Apr 4, 2012)

Lord of the Night said:


> Very good attitude. Wish more people had it.
> 
> I really enjoyed _Angel Exterminatus_ and suggest the same thing I do with every book that gets a divided reception. Try it for yourself and find out where you stand. Just because I liked it doesn't mean you will, or because Vaz hated it that you will as well.
> 
> ...


This


----------



## Brother Solix (Jan 19, 2013)

Personally I really enjoyed reading angel ext. I would even go so far as to say that it's one of my favorites from the HH series. Really looking forward to the development of that story line.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Personally, I hated _Angel Exterminatus_. 

People often claim that one of it's virtues was the portrayal of Perturabo and the development of his character. I actually disliked his portrayal and kept imagining comic book scenes when he was accompanied by shield-bearing robots wherever he went. His portrayal in _The Crimson Fist_ got it spot on for me, just a shame it wasn't continued in the same manner.

McNeill surely has a mountain to climb to redeem himself.


----------



## jasonpittman (May 17, 2010)

I loved the book and it is ceretainly in my top 5 HH books, I thought McNeil did a wonderful job.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

bobss said:


> I agree.
> 
> After the _The Reflection Crack'd_ which I abhorred, I enjoyed the development of Fulgrim's cronies and life breathed into Perty and his Legion in _Angel Exterminatus_. Y'know, in my own bubble of what's-canon-and-what's-not, TRC doesn't exist, or existed as some trick or game elicited from Fulgrim's daemon. The undertones of Fulgrim regaining control of his body before his coercion of Perty and ultimate apotheosis is that daemons are corny and a daemonically-possessed Fulgrim couldn't function in AE's storyline. Which I don't agree with.
> 
> ...


I was going to write my own reply, but bobss pretty much touched on everything I wanted to say. It's not the best in the series, but it's far, far away from being the worst. I don't think McNeill has any need to redeem himself for _this _particular book.


----------



## MontytheMighty (Jul 21, 2009)

I can't finish any of McNeill's books as of late. Angel E and Outcast D were both terrible. He hasn't written anything good apart from A Thousand Sons.


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

I enjoyed it, but too much rammed in characters from his 40k stories. The robots were slightly silly, but I liked the bits with Sharrowkin and the EC.



What I did not like what the ressurection of a certain character.

Also on Fulgrim regaining his body. I think Lorgar definitely had a thing to do with that after reading _Betrayer_. Him storming a EC ship, kinda obvious.


----------



## Paceyjg (May 12, 2011)

Just finished it and thought it was excellent :grin:


----------

